# Is it time to panic?



## PAID BY FORD (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Everybody,
I am not sure if i should just blow this off or panic. I just fed Romeo(7months 101lb dogue de bordeaux) dinner but this time instead of the usual chicken or pork I threw in some chicken necks along with his food, not thinking of the potential of him swallowing. he is an excellent chewer of everything but he pretty much chewed the 2 chicken necks maybe twice then see to have swallowed them practically whole!!!. My question is, obviously will he be able to digest them or shall i start calling a vet for blockage surgery?. I admit to worrying like my old sicilian grandmother when it comes to my Romeo. Just looking for some feedback based on anyone past experience in their dog swalloing a whole chicken neck or two. 
Thanks guys


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't panic. Panic is never a good thing. But no this is not a reason to panic!

How long has he been on raw? If it's been even just a couple of weeks he should be fine. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## PAID BY FORD (Jul 14, 2010)

its his 3rd month, i have been feeding him raw since the day i got him.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He should be perfectly fine!!! He could probably swallow a whole chicken quarter and be perfectly fine. A puppy raised on raw has some serious digestive ability :wink:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> He should be perfectly fine!!! He could probably swallow a whole chicken quarter and be perfectly fine. A puppy raised on raw has some serious digestive ability :wink:


Natalie, may I ask, are you saying that when a dog has been on raw for awhile that their digestive system works better? That it's better at breaking things down?

I want to know if that is the case so I can shut my co-worker up who insists I'm going to kill my dogs by feeding them raw chicken bones.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just a few days ago my BRT pup swallowed a whole turkey neck. Yes, I mean a whole turkey neck. He has been on raw for a month and a half and is just fine. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's exactly what I'm saying. Sometimes it takes like 6 months for a dog to become fully adjusted to eating raw foods but those are the dogs that have been eating kibble for years so their bodies need an overhaul! 

If you want to shut your co worker up...email them this link:

YouTube - Elk Ribs Dinner - PreyModelRaw.com


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I asked a very similar question to this last week! I know your feeling of panic - I thought the same thing about the blockage, etc. I gave my dogs raw chicken necks and one of them only crunched twice and swallowed. He has been fed a combo of pre-made raw and kibble for the past few months. He DID have a small bout of diarrhea but all is well now.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. Sometimes it takes like 6 months for a dog to become fully adjusted to eating raw foods but those are the dogs that have been eating kibble for years so their bodies need an overhaul!
> 
> If you want to shut your co worker up...email them this link:
> 
> YouTube - Elk Ribs Dinner - PreyModelRaw.com


I'm saving that video for a future debate. It started with me asking a guy who fishes near our work if he ever caught tilapia and if so, would he be willing to part with it. She butted in and started up again about how SOME raw is ok but not all of it including pork, (I'll kill my dogs), and chicken bones, (I'll kill my dogs).

I told her they were not cooked, they were raw. That cooking makes them splinter and easy to choke on. She insisted that a friend's dog had eaten a raw chicken bone and it got caught and the dog had to go in for blockage surgery. I questioned if the dog chewed or gulped the bone whole. She claimed that the dog chewed the bone. I said, "Well, my dogs have been eating them for 2 weeks and they are fine. Many people have been feeding their dogs raw meat and giving them raw chicken bones for years and they are fine." She said it was only a matter of time before I killed my dogs.

So, now I can do a bit of research, (I hope), on their improved digestion and present that to her busy body backside and maybe she'll finally shut UP about this already. (I never asked her for her opinion but she sure as heck felt the need to give me her.....advice. (Wish I could type what I usually call that but I guess I can't here. Think of another name for a donkey.....

donkeyvice

If you catch my drift.))


----------



## PAID BY FORD (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks again guys, you put mind mind at ease!!. like i said before i am a total worrier when it comes to my baby boy Romeo. i just want whats best for him, that is the reason i chose to feed him only PMR diet. I am also lucky enough to have a vet here in FT lauderdale who is !00% supportive along with the trainer i chose in my feeding choice. You folks are the best!!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

PAID BY FORD said:


> thanks again guys, you put mind mind at ease!!. like i said before i am a total worrier when it comes to my baby boy Romeo. i just want whats best for him, that is the reason i chose to feed him only PMR diet. I am also lucky enough to have a vet here in FT lauderdale who is !00% supportive along with the trainer i chose in my feeding choice. You folks are the best!!!


PAID BY FORD: I live in Miami, I would gladly switch vets to one who supports PMR. Would you be willing to share the vet's name? (You can pm me if you want.)


----------



## hbwright (Jul 14, 2010)

My Jordan doesn't think it is worth the time to chew his food. He crunches down to manable swallowing condition and swallows. Has since day 1. At first it would come right back up but he would just do it over again and the second time it would stay down. At first we would also have bone fragments in his poo and now his poo is all together. I guess he just breaks it down all in digestion like mentioned above, no matter the form that it goes in. Chicken necks are so small I don't imagine that your dog would have any problems with it.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Akasha is the same way. She INHALES her food. Every now and then it'll come back up but very rarely.

Tiny well formed poops come out the other end so unless she has a hollow leg she's storing it all in I'd say it's being broken down completely :wink:


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

50% of the dog's digestive juices are made up of hydrochloric acid, if it hasn't come back up it's already melted and on its way to the small intestine for amino separation.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SerenityFL said:


> I'm saving that video for a future debate. It started with me asking a guy who fishes near our work if he ever caught tilapia and if so, would he be willing to part with it. She butted in and started up again about how SOME raw is ok but not all of it including pork, (I'll kill my dogs), and chicken bones, (I'll kill my dogs).
> 
> I told her they were not cooked, they were raw. That cooking makes them splinter and easy to choke on. She insisted that a friend's dog had eaten a raw chicken bone and it got caught and the dog had to go in for blockage surgery. I questioned if the dog chewed or gulped the bone whole. She claimed that the dog chewed the bone. I said, "Well, my dogs have been eating them for 2 weeks and they are fine. Many people have been feeding their dogs raw meat and giving them raw chicken bones for years and they are fine." She said it was only a matter of time before I killed my dogs.
> 
> ...


You should also ask her if the dog who ate the bone if he was raw fed to begin with and if the owner panicked and took the dog into surgery before it was given a chance to digest the bone naturally. This happens a lot, people panic about their dogs eating something they "shouldn't" (but something they most certainly can digest....of course when it comes to toxic things most certainly take your dog to the vet!) and in their state of panic rush to the vet before anything is really wrong with the animal. There's a chance that the owner did just that...took their dog into the vet in a fit of panic!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

What if they bring up alittle bone? Is that bad? Does that indicate that it didn't agree or?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Rye&Ted said:


> What if they bring up alittle bone? Is that bad? Does that indicate that it didn't agree or?


It's completely normal in the beginning of the transition because it takes some dogs up to 6 months to be able to fully digest raw bones.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Natalie, may I ask, are you saying that when a dog has been on raw for awhile that their digestive system works better? That it's better at breaking things down?
> 
> I want to know if that is the case so I can shut my co-worker up who insists I'm going to kill my dogs by feeding them raw chicken bones.


the difference between now and several months ago for my dogs is astounding.
what they couldn't eat, they can now.
bones they could not get through, they get through now

they no longer throw up bone or poop bone bits....

they don't hork anymore.

i can see a huge difference.

sorry. oops. my bad. i'm not natalie LOL

but jon and natalie? that elk video is great. did they eat the bone?


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

You have to remember, those neck bones are held in place with cartilage . As the stomach acid breaks down the neck, the cartilage is dissolved. Thus breaking down the bones into smaller digestible pieces. Keep in mind, digestion happens in the stomach and not the mouth.


----------

